# Blueberries



## AmericanRepeater (Nov 7, 2019)

Anyone have any info on this year’s wild blueberry crop? Should be getting close. I’ll be checking at my usual spots in the EUP in the next week. Thanks all.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

ive never seen wild ones. But theres hundreds of acres of blueberry fields around me and theyre in full swing right now.


----------



## aphess223 (Aug 1, 2001)

I went and checked today some of my spots and there wasn't anything looks like a bust this year for wild blueberries.


----------



## sermak (Sep 26, 2002)

We checked our spots in the NE lower yesterday and it did not look good. Picked nothing.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Wonder bout the UP? They have had lots of rain. Could hamper the bear baiting?


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Yummy....


----------



## Ford 800 (Jan 5, 2010)

I believe the spring frosts up north put a fork to the BB season. We had a couple of cold, long frosts.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Ford 800 said:


> I believe the spring frosts up north put a fork to the BB season. We had a couple of cold, long frosts.


I'd that's the case and next spring is friendly, they should be loaded.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Lots of Michigan blueberries in the grocery, assuming from commercial growers.


----------



## AmericanRepeater (Nov 7, 2019)

My son and his two kids went out yesterday afternoon near Raco and picked a gallon. He said that they are pretty small and lots of green ones yet. Next week should be peak there.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Ya, I helped trim blueberries back over 40 years ago. The big blueberry farmers around here trim every bush back every year to produce bigger berries


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

